# Heavy Metal



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Here is my latest that I finally finished. I had the bulk of the work done a couple of months ago, but it took me until now to get it polished.

Materials: Brass, Aluminum, and gflex epoxy

Tools used: scroll saw, spindle sander, files, sandpaper, and buffing wheel

I pre-cut all of the pieces to the basic shape and then laminated it with gflex epoxy utilizing the west system etching kit on the aluminum. I laminated the pieces in several different stages. The main body was in threes different steps after which I sanded the body into shape. I then round shaped the fork edges with a file. I epoxied the palm swells together and then added them onto the body with the pins extending into the body. Then it was lots and lots of sanding. The buffing took the most time due to the fact that it would heat up quickly, to which I had to be careful so the epoxy wouldn't delaminate.

I hope you enjoy the pics. One day I may get consistent lighting. For now it was all I could do to get the details without to much glare or reflection.

The only two of any sort of progression:















The finished product:



















































One last thing...as the title implies this thing has a little bit of heft to it.


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

That's amazing!


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Y+shooter said:


> That's amazing!


Thanks man!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Absolutely Gorgeous! I love it.


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

You are a jeweler! Why not channel set a few rows of diamonds in the forks to sell to a rich Arab? You are one amazing metal worker...hats off! The weight would help stabilize the grip hand and hold I'd think.


----------



## EddieCar (Jun 30, 2010)

Now that's a great looking shooter.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Muy chingona amigo


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Looks great. You have a lot of patients.


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

treefork said:


> Absolutely Gorgeous! I love it.


Treefork thank you!



Susi said:


> You are a jeweler! Why not channel set a few rows of diamonds in the forks to sell to a rich Arab? You are one amazing metal worker...hats off! The weight would help stabilize the grip hand and hold I'd think.


Thanks man...now to get my hands on some diamonds.



EddieCar said:


> Now that's a great looking shooter.


Thank you!



Chepo69 said:


> Muy chingona amigo


Muchas gracias Chepo!



Beanflip said:


> Looks great. You have a lot of patients.


Thanks man! Not sure if it is patience or insanity. I had the patience for all the rough work, but it took me a while to get remotivated on the polishing.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Well it turned out great.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow! That's amazing!


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

Who needs a mirror when you have a slingshot that shiny? Very nice.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!! There's enough in that frame to keep anyone with ADHD focused forever :shocked:.

Great work.

Todd


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Very smart looking! I can see the effort that has taken!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Heck that's awesome! wow.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow so cool !
Cheers


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Incredible work!


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Stunning slingshot!

Nice shape!

The finish is superb!

It looks sooo smooth!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Dam Dude! Youre on a roll! Fantastic job Parnell, you're a freakin' pro dude fo sho dude :bowdown:


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Real nice!


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

My kind of shooters! Very nice man!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

outstanding workmanship...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Dr Dave (Mar 16, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful, I really like the shape. Great work!


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow!!!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Bling. I like shinny, but I need my sunglasses. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

What an accomplishment! :bowdown:


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Holy wow nutz! You know those posts where you immediately just go through opening all the pics in another tab as fast as you can for a better look...yeah this is one of those.

Nice work!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

^and that's exactly what I just did. Really fine work! Just stunning!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey Josh-in a word-MASTERFUL!!! :bowdown:


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Wow indeed! That sure it a looker. I bet it has some major heft to it. Great job!


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

All I can say is that you are all awesome. Thank you for the compliments! I appreciate every one of them.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Fantastic job!!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

An AMAZING work!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

Superb craftsmanship with a pristine and flawless finish!!

OUTSTANDING, my friend!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

rockslinger said:


> Fantastic job!!


Jim thank you!



Quercusuber said:


> An AMAZING work!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:
> 
> Superb craftsmanship with a pristine and flawless finish!!
> 
> ...


Q, thank you my friend!


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Impressive work!


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Sharker said:


> Impressive work!


Thank you sharker!


----------



## zeronest (May 26, 2014)

Thats amazing, good job!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

That is amazing, shines like a mirror!

Great work :bowdown:

Cheers

E.G.


----------



## Ian Rush (Jun 6, 2014)

Good job I know what it's like to polish metals dam hot.


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

If mine looks anywhere near that good i'll owe you more materials!
Absolutely Beautiful !!!

Thnx for the preview, Mike


----------



## BillyBob (May 22, 2014)

Beautiful!!

Must have taken you ages!!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

That looks amazing.

I Started a similar Project over a Year ago. Also with Aluminium and Brass layers...kind of "Metal-Plywood" but the filework really killed me.

It´s only roughly shaped...i started...i stopped...i started...i stopped.

I know what it takes to do this and i´m glad i now see how it will look like once it´s finished 
Maybe it will give me enough energy to file an additional day sometime in the future haha 

Nicely done, congratulations


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

zeronest said:


> Thats amazing, good job!


Thank you!



alfshooter said:


> :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


Alf muchisimas gracias!



E.G. said:


> That is amazing, shines like a mirror!
> 
> Great work :bowdown:
> 
> ...


Thanks man! It was difficult to take pics from certain angles due to the refelctions.



Ian Rush said:


> Good job I know what it's like to polish metals dam hot.


Thanks man. This one was difficult to keep from getting too hot.



AmmoMike said:


> If mine looks anywhere near that good i'll owe you more materials!
> Absolutely Beautiful !!!
> 
> Thnx for the preview, Mike


Mike, I am working on generating some ideas. I may need an idea generator to help as found on The Croods.



BillyBob said:


> Beautiful!!
> 
> Must have taken you ages!!


Thanks! I figure that i have at least 40 hours in this one.



AnTrAxX said:


> That looks amazing.
> 
> I Started a similar Project over a Year ago. Also with Aluminium and Brass layers...kind of "Metal-Plywood" but the filework really killed me.
> 
> ...


Master AnTrAxX thank you! I think it is worth the work once. I await seeing your finished results.


----------

